# Imperial Guard Paintjobs



## TeHk!lL3R (Apr 17, 2009)

I thought i would make this thread, so people can show off he IG, I am struggling a fair bit with painting them so seeing others might help.
If you would like to put a description on how you painted them it would also help, but if its your secret no problem.

Thanks, K!lL3R:victory:


----------



## Siege (Jan 18, 2008)

You are probably better off putting this in the modeling and painting forums.


----------



## Apoca6 (Feb 25, 2009)

hehe, see my sig for mine :grin:


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

My IG are all Mordians so they probably won't help you much if you collect cadians, but maybe you can use them for ideas for officers or something... Anyway, here are a few pics :grin:

My General (converted Rogue Trader era Marneus Calgar), his tea table (sadly, trademark items don't exist anymore, so it's just for decoration now...) and a Commissar Lord (converted Yarric)










My Command Squad (the organ is from the Exorcist tank)










An Infantry Squad










And some Stormtroopers (Cadian arms, Empire Pistolier bodies, "hellguns," and heads, Space Marine Scout legs, Space Marine Plasma Guns)










For the rest of my army, see my WIP thread in my sig (the Macharian IXX).

Enjoy! :victory:


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

here i will try help because i collect guard.
here is a basic model nothing fancy









sorry they are a bit blurry i own a crappy camera.
edit: 2 of the same pic.


----------



## DarkTower (Jun 9, 2007)

For my Imperial Guards - Blue Steel Legion, I've used blue-red color scheme (inspired by WW I uniforms), with some golden add-ons for HQ and commanders. Troops are made of older Steel Legion models, HQ are veterans converted Warzone minis. Hardened veterans are GW's Vostroyans. Painting process is simple, they are all batch- and speed-painted. Blue jacket with red collars and white strips, grey trousers, brown boots. All guns are wooden with some metal parts. Everything washed with several layers of GW inks (mostly Devlan Mud) and then added some highlights.

I don't have lots of them finished, but I'm still working on it.









Junior Officer of 1st Platoon









Junior Officer's personal staff - converted Warzone minis









First Squad of troopers









Hardened veterans - M.B.'s Warhounds









Hardened veterans - M.B.'s Warhounds


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

You are probably better off searching through the ongoing projects section to see full armies and then just regularly look through the M+P section at IG stuff.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Love the blue steel legion!!! Very nice:biggrin:Looks a bit like French WW1 uniform...anyway great job!!:mrgreen:


----------

